# emerge --help config && emerge --config nao funcionam ...

## baldeante

Boas,

Sempre que faço uma actualização e há ficheiros de configuração sou avisado mas ultimamente tenho recebido o aviso de que tenho por exemplo 3 ficheiros diferentes e so aparecem 2 com o comando 

```

find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'

```

ou seja sempre que faço actualizações sou avisado de que existe um determinado numero de ficheiros a verificar mas encontro sempre um a menos logo experimentei os comandos que se seguem para ver se estava a executar o find correctamente e para meu espanto tenho esta resposta ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --help config
> 
> *** Deprecated use of action 'config', use '--config' instead
> ...

 

Reparei depois que no fim de um emerge já não tenho a indicação para utilizar emerge --help config mas para verificar a secção "configuration files" da ajuda do emerge mas lá está indicado o comando que sempre utilizei para localizar os ficheiros de configurações a alterar ....

Estou as voltas com isto e não consigo perceber que ficheiro de configurações e que pode estar a faltar .... será posivel que o emerge não esteja a fazer as contas correctamente .....

----------

## BaYGoN

Eu nunca ouvi falar de emerge --config. Quando comecei a usar Gentoo, usava o etc-update, mas hoje uso e recomendo:

```
dispatch-conf
```

Com ele, você tem a liberdade de atualizar ou não cada arquivo de configuração.

[]'s

BaYGoN

----------

## baldeante

 *BaYGoN wrote:*   

> Eu nunca ouvi falar de emerge --config. Quando comecei a usar Gentoo, usava o etc-update, mas hoje uso e recomendo:
> 
> ```
> dispatch-conf
> ```
> ...

 

Boas,

Obrigado pela resposta ....

Já somos dois .... eu sempre me lembro de find /etc -iname ._cfg* para localizar os "novos" ficheiros de configuração e compara-los com os já existentes .....

Ainda hoje fiz uma actualização e tive novamente a mensagem desta vez relativamente a 13 ficheiros de configuração mas encontrei apenas 12 ou seja menos um .....

Nunca utilizei o comandos que indicas mas como ja tinha localizado e acertado os 12 ficheiros de configuração não deu resultado algum .... suponho eu que o 13 ficheiro não exista .... pois já tentei localizer no disco inteiro e nada ....

----------

## BaYGoN

Também já percebi isto: acho que deve ser algum bug do portage. Ao final de uma atualização, ele indica um número X de atualizações, mas na hora de atualizar (mesmo através do dispatch-conf), sempre atualiza 1 a menos do que parecia precisar.

----------

## baldeante

 *BaYGoN wrote:*   

> Também já percebi isto: acho que deve ser algum bug do portage. Ao final de uma atualização, ele indica um número X de atualizações, mas na hora de atualizar (mesmo através do dispatch-conf), sempre atualiza 1 a menos do que parecia precisar.

 

Quer dizer que tambem estas com o mesmo problema   :Question:   :Question: 

Sera que voltar a compilar o portage resolve o problema ....

----------

